# Malcolm Bilson



## Scififan

I have just watched a You Tube video of a lecture "A piano is not a piano is not a piano" by Malcolm Bilson and Roger Mosely given in Cornell. I found it and the musical illustrations marvellously interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

Scififan said:


> I have just watched a You Tube video of a lecture "A piano is not a piano is not a piano" by Malcolm Bilson and Roger Mosely given in Cornell. I found it and the musical illustrations marvellously interesting and enjoyable.


Will look in to it, thanks :tiphat:


----------



## pcnog11




----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


>


Beautiful house and location.


----------

